# A place that sells arrow saws in canada?



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*cut saws*

The Bow Shop in Waterloo carries them

not sure of the type but i know they have em


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I use a Dremel tool with cut off wheels clamped onto a 2x4. I took a small block of wood and using a drill bit big enough for my nock size, I drilled into the block a tiny bit, not right through it. This block is clamped at one end of the 2x4 and allows me to spin my nock in the drilled center. Then I just place the Dremel tool at the appropriate length that I want to cut the arrows at and clamp the Dremel to the 2x4. 

You can't spin/cut the arrow as fast as you can with an arrow saw but a Dremel can be found a hell of a lot cheaper than a arrow saw :wink:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I build a jig for my Dremel tool as well. I cut Nano Pros with it so can't be that bad...

Cheers,


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bass Pro sells them and will mail order for the actual shipping cost, no extra for "handling". Call either the Toronto (905 761-4000) or Calgary (403 592- 3900) store, whichever is closer, and ask for price and availability.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What saw/saws does Bass Pro sell up here Stash?


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Got them in stock and shipping is $14.92 (standard post) on them if your still looking...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> What saw/saws does Bass Pro sell up here Stash?


We have the 5000 and 8000 RPM Apple saws in stock. I can't remember the price, but if you call the archery department during regular business hours, someone *will* answer the phone right away ))and take your order, a friendly person will call you back with the shipping cost and take your payment, and it will be sent the next business day.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

now there's a perfect example:

An 8000 RPM Arrow saw is over $200 CDN. To me, that's one Dremel tool and quite a few extra toys with the extra money I saved by buying a $40 Dremel :wink:


----------



## stoop14 (Aug 18, 2009)

could i get some pictures of your rig? I have a dremel tool aready kicking around, couldn't i just use a miter saw then with a abresive blade to cut them then?


----------

